# I dont want anymore kisses from clifford



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

ech enough said! :lol:


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

So funny!!! :lol: 

Patch once fell in the toilet bowl as a kitten. He never approached it again!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

he will not drink from his water dish! probebly because it is so small..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Clifford licks his own butt, but THIS is what disgusts you? :lol:


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## trishool (May 2, 2010)

lol. Did Clifford drink too much at the party? Cats are hilarious.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

hahaa! yes they really are


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They _do_ have quite a sense of humor.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

:]


----------

